# Thoroughbred with striped hooves?



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

I only noticed this today, but Charlies hooves are striped. 
all four of them are light coloured with lots of thin dark vertical stripes, 
is this normal in a thoroughbred?

i'll get some pictures of it tomorrow, i forgot to get some today.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't know if there's any difference between Tbs and other breeds, but a lot of horses have striped hooves. Typically dark hooves are stronger (white/tan-ish are less strong, although that isn't always the case) I've seen a lot of hroses with striped hooves. It's just the color his feet happen to be


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

hflmusicislife said:


> I don't know if there's any difference between Tbs and other breeds, but a lot of horses have striped hooves. Typically dark hooves are stronger (white/tan-ish are less strong, although that isn't always the case) I've seen a lot of hroses with striped hooves. It's just the color his feet happen to be


i thought it was only common in appaloosas and certain breeds?


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't think so... I mean, I've always associated white hooves when white markings. My new hanoverian has some stripping on his hooves, but he also has black at the bottom, interrupting his white markings. I'm not sure if that's the cause, but it's what I've noticed.









He's a picture, not great, but you can kind of see it.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Supermane said:


> I don't think so... I mean, I've always associated white hooves when white markings. My new hanoverian has some stripping on his hooves, but he also has black at the bottom, interrupting his white markings. I'm not sure if that's the cause, but it's what I've noticed.
> 
> View attachment 49400
> 
> ...


oh okay..but charlie has no white or black leg markins, theyre just chestnut :/


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Are the stripes bold dark and light stripes, like this,

















or more subtle and less contrasting, like this? 










The lighter colors like chestnut sometimes show this type of subtle striping. its not unusual and nothing to do with the bolder LP-caused striping on Appaloosa hooves in the first 2 photos.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Supermane said:


> I don't think so... I mean, I've always associated white hooves when white markings. My new hanoverian has some stripping on his hooves, but he also has black at the bottom, interrupting his white markings. I'm not sure if that's the cause, but it's what I've noticed.
> 
> View attachment 49400
> 
> ...


The striping on your hano is pretty normal for a horse with ermine spots.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Theyre really dark but they only seem to be on the top half of his hooves & fade out as they get to the bottom, theyre thin & lots of them..its hard to explain i'll try and get a picture soon


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

The old TB I used to ride has pretty much the same thing but only one leg has a white sock. All four hooves have striping though. I posted a thread about it in this section if you care to compare.


----------

